# Marketing Specialist - 225113



## dailydairy (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Marketing Specialist - 225113 is now Closed on ACT Occupation List, does that mean that we Marketing Specialists have no more hope to migrate to Australia?  

The occupation is listed in CSOL but not in SOL. Correct me if I'm wrong, but when it's on CSOL, I will not be eligible to apply for 189 or 190, is it? I was looking for 489 and 187 instead, but since no state has the occupation in their list, it won't work out, will it? 

I'm trying to confirm what I've learned in the past few months or so, all the posts here have been incredibly helpful it's unbelievable!

Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

dailydairy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Marketing Specialist - 225113 is now Closed on ACT Occupation List, does that mean that we Marketing Specialists have no more hope to migrate to Australia?
> 
> ...


What do you mean by closed???
when was the last time you saw it listed in SOL list????


----------



## dailydairy (Aug 7, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> What do you mean by closed???
> when was the last time you saw it listed in SOL list????


The occupation is still on CSOL, but it's listed as Closed now in ACT Occupation List. It used to be Limited and not Closed as of few months ago.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

You are almost accurate in your homework. Unfortunate reality is that it is listed only in CSOL of ACT which has been closed since July 1st... Now...

The updated CSOL list comes out on Aug 31st and it may remain closed or go in limited or open category. Also, closed category doesn't mean you can not apply for ACT SS and if approved, go with 190 way. You have for first get pre-approval from migration services and if you get that, you can proceed to apply if you meet ielts and points requirements. Please read the 190 guidelines on Canberrayourfuture portal. 

Good luck....



dailydairy said:


> The occupation is still on CSOL, but it's listed as Closed now in ACT Occupation List. It used to be Limited and not Closed as of few months ago.


----------



## dailydairy (Aug 7, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> You are almost accurate in your homework. Unfortunate reality is that it is listed only in CSOL of ACT which has been closed since July 1st... Now...
> 
> The updated CSOL list comes out on Aug 31st and it may remain closed or go in limited or open category. Also, closed category doesn't mean you can not apply for ACT SS and if approved, go with 190 way. You have for first get pre-approval from migration services and if you get that, you can proceed to apply if you meet ielts and points requirements. Please read the 190 guidelines on Canberrayourfuture portal.
> 
> Good luck....


Thanks for the info *DesiTadka*! I've taken a look at that part as well, but unfortunately, I haven't had 3 years of professional work experience yet. I just started working last year since I obtained my degree, so I haven't bothered to seek verification for that Closed occupation. Or, should I?


----------



## gul khan (Jun 29, 2013)

Its sad I know  it was my last hope :s I hope it goes back to open again.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

What've you got to loose? Give it a shot...


dailydairy said:


> Thanks for the info *DesiTadka*! I've taken a look at that part as well, but unfortunately, I haven't had 3 years of professional work experience yet. I just started working last year since I obtained my degree, so I haven't bothered to seek verification for that Closed occupation. Or, should I?


----------



## Arjun_singh_76 (Aug 16, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> You are almost accurate in your homework. Unfortunate reality is that it is listed only in CSOL of ACT which has been closed since July 1st... Now...
> 
> The updated CSOL list comes out on Aug 31st and it may remain closed or go in limited or open category. Also, closed category doesn't mean you can not apply for ACT SS and if approved, go with 190 way. You have for first get pre-approval from migration services and if you get that, you can proceed to apply if you meet ielts and points requirements. Please read the 190 guidelines on Canberrayourfuture portal.
> 
> Good luck....


Hi friends,

I checked with a few consultants and they were of the opinion that Marketing specialist will open as high demand on aug 31.
So hoping for the best.

Planning to get my skill assessment done next week.

Do you thing it will stay open till Oct, because I don't think I will get my skill assessment report before that.

Regards
Arjun Singh


----------



## Arjun_singh_76 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Work Experience Sample*

Can some one share there work experience sample, I need to get one from my boss next week

Regards
Arjun Singh


----------



## Arjun_singh_76 (Aug 16, 2013)

Arjun_singh_76 said:


> Can some one share there work experience sample, I need to get one from my boss next week
> 
> Regards
> Arjun Singh


Forgot to mention sample for marketing specialist


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Arjun_singh_76 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I checked with a few consultants and they were of the opinion that Marketing specialist will open as high demand on aug 31.
> So hoping for the best.
> ...


My agent as well advises that it will mostly be opened at the end of August


----------



## Arjun_singh_76 (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys any idea when was the Marketing Specialist occupation closed last year.

Regards,
Arjun Singh


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> You are almost accurate in your homework. Unfortunate reality is that it is listed only in CSOL of ACT which has been closed since July 1st... Now...
> 
> The updated CSOL list comes out on Aug 31st and it may remain closed or go in limited or open category. Also, closed category doesn't mean you can not apply for ACT SS and if approved, go with 190 way. You have for first get pre-approval from migration services and if you get that, you can proceed to apply if you meet ielts and points requirements. Please read the 190 guidelines on Canberrayourfuture portal.
> 
> Good luck....


Dear DesiTadka

What does CSOL have closed the marketing specialist mean?

I have submitted the documents to VAT for verify for 225113 marketing specialist. Still waiting for its sesults.
I want to utilize that VAT verification for 5 points to add up to my spouse who have 261313 - 60 points for 189. 

Does it mean that due to closure of 225113 Marketing specialist in CSOL list. I will not get the approval from VAT. It will be only after ACT opening the job code.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Friends,
How is marketing job opportunity over there? Is there anybody here from Industrial Marketing side?

We all are concentrating on regional sponcership, can somebody guide us on the job opportunity for Marketing PR people in Aus.

I am specially interested in Industrial Marketing or Project marketing side.

I am also concerned due to Opening and closing of job code. Is it something to do with the alreadying over crowded marketing professionals there.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Hi Friends,
> How is marketing job opportunity over there? Is there anybody here from Industrial Marketing side?
> 
> We all are concentrating on regional sponcership, can somebody guide us on the job opportunity for Marketing PR people in Aus.
> ...


Dear Senior Expat,

Request you to please reply to my above post. even if you have some partial information is will be helpful.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi,

is the updated list out yet?

Thanks,


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes it is out and i guess marketing specialist is closed for ACT


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> yes it is out and i guess marketing specialist is closed for ACT


Yes it's closed


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear Senior Expat,
> 
> Request you to please reply to my above post. even if you have some partial information is will be helpful.
> 
> ...


Hello all,

I checked the ACT recently and sad to see that it's already been closed. My agent says the DIAC website has listed requirements in 6000+ and only double digit numbers have been filled in so far, so there's hope..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Hmm.. What are you all planning to do now? Any state list where this job code is present?

waiting :ranger: praying ray2:


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

harsheys said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I checked the ACT recently and sad to see that it's already been closed. My agent says the DIAC website has listed requirements in 6000+ and only double digit numbers have been filled in so far, so there's hope..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Hello all,

Any news? What's up?

Thanks..


----------



## gul khan (Jun 29, 2013)

harsheys said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Any news? What's up?
> 
> Thanks..


No good news as yet for marketing specialists :s


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

gul khan said:


> No good news as yet for marketing specialists :s


And won't be even included in WA list as well ?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

WA new list is out?


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> WA new list is out?


Do you'll know people who have applied to act and got verified for a closed occupation? Seems like the only place where the code is at least on a list! :-/ hoping it appears soon across lists..


----------



## gul khan (Jun 29, 2013)

Heba Elkordy said:


> And won't be even included in WA list as well ?


List isnt out yet.... hope is all we have


----------



## manu_guddu (Oct 4, 2013)

Dear All 

Similar to sumudur is my case, I am Telecom Marketing Manager with more than 5 years work ex post my MBA and my wife has recently submitted her EOI with 60 points.

I want to claim those 5 points to have some chance for invite as at 60 I believe there is hardly any chance.

Since sales and marketing manager and marketing specialist are very closely related pls suggest which one is should apply for.

I was going through the VAT process they have written skill assessment and point test with below mentioned options

Assessment Type 
Qualifications and Employment AUD$ 630.00 

Points Test Advisory Letter for DIAC 
Point test advice (Qualification) 
Other overseas qualification/Australian qualification AUD$ 0.00 
Overseas postgraduate doctoral degree AUD$ 350.00 
Point test advice (Employment) 
Not required AUD$ 0.00 
One or two employment positions over the last 10 years AUD$ 80.00 
Three or four employment positions over the last 10 years AUD$ 150.00 
Five or more employment positions over the last 10 years AUD$ 300.00 
Sub Total AUD$ 1060.00 
GST AUD$ 0.00 

I should ideally go for point test advice for employment and qualification or what should I choose please guide so that I pay for needful only. 

Sales and Marketing Manager is under AIM. Are process / charges any different ??

Please also confirm that my understanding is right , in case my assessment of qualification n employment goes positive than my 5 can claim the points under the spouse qualification category

Many thanks in advance , request you to please guide

Cheers!!!


----------



## Arjun_singh_76 (Aug 16, 2013)

manu_guddu said:


> Dear All
> 
> Similar to sumudur is my case, I am Telecom Marketing Manager with more than 5 years work ex post my MBA and my wife has recently submitted her EOI with 60 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Manu
AIM and vetassess are very different.
In case of AIM you will need to prove that you have managers reporting to you.
basically AIM is meant for senior executives

Regards
Arjun


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

manu_guddu said:


> Dear All
> 
> Similar to sumudur is my case, I am Telecom Marketing Manager with more than 5 years work ex post my MBA and my wife has recently submitted her EOI with 60 points.
> 
> ...


Is your and your wife's qualification is in same list. That means are you both on CSOL list? Certainly not because with 60 point you might have received SS and filed for 190. Certainly you are trying for 189. Bust our kind of marketing manager or specialist is in CSOL list and not on SOL. So even if you do skill assessment you will waste your time and money in assessing your skill.

I wasted lot of money almost $ 1500 (assessment 946 + reassessment 600) in VET assessment and after that I contacted DIAC and came to know that they cannot grant me 5 points because of above reason.

I don't know why the rule says that the occupation has to be from same list. However the fact that it is there .....

Just save your money and time. The 189 game of wait and watch"" is better

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello all,
Any new lists we're waiting for? Any updates from any of you?? Checked the recent wa list, code not available right??

I am coming in after a break, please let me know if there were any other lists that released other than wa?

Thanks


----------



## gul khan (Jun 29, 2013)

harsheys said:


> Hello all,
> Any new lists we're waiting for? Any updates from any of you?? Checked the recent wa list, code not available right??
> 
> I am coming in after a break, please let me know if there were any other lists that released other than wa?
> ...


For now I think only wa updated the list. At the moment no state is sponsoring mrketing specialists so we have to wait n hope things turn around


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi guys..
How have you been?


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> You are almost accurate in your homework. Unfortunate reality is that it is listed only in CSOL of ACT which has been closed since July 1st... Now...
> 
> The updated CSOL list comes out on Aug 31st and it may remain closed or go in limited or open category. Also, closed category doesn't mean you can not apply for ACT SS and if approved, go with 190 way. You have for first get pre-approval from migration services and if you get that, you can proceed to apply if you meet ielts and points requirements. Please read the 190 guidelines on Canberrayourfuture portal.
> 
> Good luck....


Hi DesiTadka, I was planning to do my masters first and then apply for PR; came across this thread on my research. 

I have over 6 years of experience in marketing both in professional and recently in management level. So can I still apply for pr? I actually didn't get what "ACT SS" means?

Does Getting pre approval mean doing the assessment through certain bodies as mention on AU immigration website?

Please do let me know, this a good news if I can apply for PR, got my fingers crossed


----------



## kahina (Nov 4, 2012)

radubey84 said:


> What do you mean by closed???
> when was the last time you saw it listed in SOL list????


hey hi could u plz give me either ur contact no or email id....


----------



## krishgvk (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi I am new to forum and want to apply for the Australia immg I am working in market research industry which includes the market analysis of industry. My role include primary, secondary research, client interactions etc. I want to know under which occupation list I will be is marketing specialist or market analyst. Please help me.


----------



## SAURAV.PARASHAR (Jul 12, 2014)

*Marketing Specialist 225113*

*Marketing Specialist 225113* in ACT is still under closed status. Any idea if they will open it up again...or all hope lost???


----------



## Shobha.lobo (May 6, 2014)

Hi Arjun,
Do you have a relevant degree matching your application? Eg: a degree in marketing? Does VETASSESS require that? Cause the agent helping us with our papers said we couldn't take it forward cause my husband does not have the relevant degree eg: in marketing.. he has done his hotel management...any clarity?Anyone?


----------



## crazyprefect (May 30, 2014)

Dear Expatforum members,

I am currently in the process of procuring the documents for the 'Marketing Specialist' job function listed under CSOL. However, I do not have an agent and am planning to go about the process myself. I have been trying to get the right format in which the job related documents have to be submitted to VETASSESS for the skills assessment but have not been able to get anything. It will be of great help is someone can send across the formats in which the documents have to be prepared and submitted.


----------



## mafioso (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello All members, 

I have filed for VETASSESS assessment on 10th August but havent got any reply from them yet; is it normal?

second thing please share your opinion regarding applying for state nomination for 225113, 
and what do you thing situation is going to be? 
will i be able to secure visa after having 4 years of experience and education from London. 

anxious time holding with patience and waiting for positive outcome. 
your words will be great help. 

looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## hvinod (Feb 7, 2016)

*AUS Migration*

Hi All,

I wish to migrate to Australia under 'Marketing Specialist-225113' . I have consulted 2 consultants and one says, I am eligible, but no state is sponsoring the skill. On the other hand, the other consultant is saying, I am eligible and can migrate. Please if anyone can help me out to take decision weather to go ahead or no?
I have relevant qualification and have more than 10 years of experience.

Thanks
Vinod


----------



## AnVio (Apr 8, 2016)

Have you gone ahead? There are other alternatives such as SA Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions & NSW Stream 2.


----------



## pratheesh (Nov 20, 2016)

Dear All,

I am looking for 190 visa.

ANZSCO 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Age 35: 25 points
Vetassess 
Education :15 points
Experience : 15 points
IELTS : over all 6.5
Total score 55
If i get state nomination the total points will be 60.

Could you please advise whether I will get state nomination from any states in Australia and am i eligible to apply for visa.


----------



## Anjali6678 (Nov 21, 2016)

You can apply for Northern Territory. Only option


pratheesh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am looking for 190 visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Anjali6678 said:


> You can apply for Northern Territory. Only option


Hello everyone, I am trying to help out a friend for Marketing specialist.

Is there any state still open for state sponsorship? Where can I verify this officially?

They have 8 yrs of experiences in the field and 60 points total.

Any help and guidance will be really appreciated


----------



## pratheesh (Nov 20, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I am waiting for the state nomination from NSW. I have few doubts as follow.

Apply as Marketing Specialist - 225113

VETASSESS Approved as below
Education - 15 points
Experience - 8.2 yeas- 15 points
Age - 25 points
IELTS - 6.5- 0 points.
Thus, total 55 points 

if i get state nomination I will have 60 points.

My agent assured me that the state nomination will get with 5 months from NSW.
But when I check the web site of state nomination, only northern territory is nominating for Marketing specialist. 
But, Marketing Specialist is included in CSOL list.

Is there any chance to get state nomination from NSW ?.
Is it normally essay to get state nomination ?


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

*Applied for Marketing Specialist with 70 Points NSW*

Hello Forum members, 

I have submitted EOI for Marketing Specialist (job code: 225113) on April 9th, 2017 under NSW-190 nomination. 

How long can I expect the visa invite? or should I consider applying for other states under different EOI ids as well? 

Please advice.


----------



## JYASH (Mar 13, 2017)

sanlal said:


> Hello Forum members,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for Marketing Specialist (job code: 225113) on April 9th, 2017 under NSW-190 nomination.
> 
> ...


Hi Sanlal,

Can you please share your email ID? I need to ask you something.

Thank you.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a query... On EOI, Can I claim 10 points from Vetassess with my Marketing Degree?


----------



## harshivya (May 15, 2017)

Dear Sanlal,

Can you please share your contact details or send me a mail 
<*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

I just got my Skill asessment done and i need to file EOI.
But the only state open is NT.
I am more willing to go to NSW. How can i apply there and what is the requirement.

Can you/anyone guide me?


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hello everyone..

As per my PTE scores (20 pts) and internal assessment done by the agent (55 pts) + State sponsorship (Only eligible for 190 visa so 5pts) my total points are 80.

My Vetasses assessment should come within a week or so. Needed your help in knowing am I eligible to apply under high points in any state? 
Also, it would be great if anyone could assist me with the link to see state-wise available visas for each occupation.

Thanks in advance,
Aafreen


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

pratheesh said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am waiting for the state nomination from NSW. I have few doubts as follow.
> 
> ...


When you apply for 190 Visa, automatically you will get the additional 5 points. Why dont you try PTE so that at least you can get more points because with 60 points, it would be tough. 
During my time, I was not aware of NT sponsoring for Marketing Specialist so my agent suggested high point program with NSW. I dont know what is classified as high point under NSW as SA would list down the points required for its high points program. 
Anyway, my total point is 70 including the 5 points from NSW state sponsor. You may refer to my timeline in my signature for the breakdown


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

harshivya said:


> Dear Sanlal,
> 
> Can you please share your contact details or send me a mail
> <*SNIP*>
> ...



Hi, 

Please share your points?


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Any hope*

Hello guys
Any State Sponsoring Marketing Specialists?
no NT I guess and for Tasmania you need Job letter...Any hope?

Regards


----------



## yasir555 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello good people of this forum,
I recently got a positive VETASSESS on Marketing Specialist and received my IELTS result of overall 8 (R:8, L:8, S:7.5, W:7.5). 
I understand this question must have come up on this forum a million times but I need your expert opinion regarding what should be my next steps. According to what I have read on state websites, only state to offer 190 at this point in time is Tasmania but it requires a job offer letter from a organization operating in their state. Apart from that South Australia is only offering a 489 but it requires either high points or a close relative; I don't have neither!
I believe various skills come and go on the list; what has been the track record of marketing skills? What do you guys think regarding it ever coming back again? I have been told these list get revised every quarter and there are good chances of it popping up again. Should I wait for it to come back again and then file for an EOI or should I put it in anyway, checking 'Any State' option.
I see a lot of you guys have gone through this during past years. Your feedback would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

I suggest you not to hope for 190 in SA as generally they remove skills and not add by quarter.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## XyphDryne (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Yasir,

we are in the same boat. I got my positive assessment for Marketing Specialist on July 6th, 5 days after NT removed it from their list. I was on the list before that at least for 1 year (maybe much, much longer of course. I just started dealing with getting a visa). I also have 10 points for my English skills. Did PTE-A. Got at least 79 in three categories (to get 20 points) and 77 in the fourth one. <*SNIP*> *- See Rule2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Anyway, to, be honest, I am quite crushed now. I think they will make changes to the list every 6 months (Northern T.). But who knows if our job pops up again. And yes, Tasmania is our only chance..but not really. How are we supposed to receive a job offer without very good business connections. 

No one knows which jobs they will put back on the list. I am already considering other countries to move to. That´s all I can tell you for now. I am deeply sorry, but currently it is quite demotivating. Maybe other people here have more ideas. But after getting a first overview from a migration agent, this is what I know and what I know is, that I personally don´t really have options anymore.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

Since you have already gotten all of your documents ready, why not just put in an EOI since it is free. As for the fate of Marketing Specialist, it is very tough cause when I seek a second opinion (Jan 2016) from another MA, he mentioned that many states are not sponsoring this skill set because it is too common and the vacancies can be filled by local. 
I had my documents ready and my agent has submitted the EOI (Sept 2013) only to find out that several days later ACT has changed the status from LIMITED to CLOSED where i either need a close relative or job offer before being able to get an invite. Hence, I waited and hope that every quarter that the occupation lists refreshed in my favour but not such luck until March 2016. This was when NSW was inviting high point candidate but didnt state what was consider high. 
I had 70 points including 5 points from NSW SS, IELTS I have an overall of 8, but only had 10 points cause only manage a band 7 for writing. 
So I truly understand your feeling as I was in the same boat about 18 months ago where I was at the crossroad if I should renew my documents but I am truly blessed to be granted my PR in Sept'16


----------



## yasir555 (Jul 28, 2017)

Dear XyphDryne,

You cant just give up this easily. This skill has not been completely removed, its just that it is not required at this point in time. It has happened earlier as well. They close down a certain skill for sometime and open it up again. Probably not as soon as we want them to. 
Will you be putting in a EOI or giving it up altogether?


----------



## yasir555 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi jtsl9,

Thank you so much for your kind motivations. Reading your reply has given me so much of hope. Waiting for 18 months and not seeing your skill showing up on the list must have been terrible for you but it worked for you in the end. 
While submitting your EOI, did you select any specific state or just check 'Any State' option?


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

yasir555 said:


> Hello good people of this forum,
> I recently got a positive VETASSESS on Marketing Specialist and received my IELTS result of overall 8 (R:8, L:8, S:7.5, W:7.5).
> I understand this question must have come up on this forum a million times but I need your expert opinion regarding what should be my next steps. According to what I have read on state websites, only state to offer 190 at this point in time is Tasmania but it requires a job offer letter from a organization operating in their state. Apart from that South Australia is only offering a 489 but it requires either high points or a close relative; I don't have neither!
> I believe various skills come and go on the list; what has been the track record of marketing skills? What do you guys think regarding it ever coming back again? I have been told these list get revised every quarter and there are good chances of it popping up again. Should I wait for it to come back again and then file for an EOI or should I put it in anyway, checking 'Any State' option.
> I see a lot of you guys have gone through this during past years. Your feedback would be highly appreciated.


I am sailing in the same boat as you. Have 75+5 points for Marketing Specialist. Confused whether to go in for 489 in SA or not.


----------



## yasir555 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi aafs88,

As far as I know if you take the 489 route you get to have 10 points for state sponsorship so that will take you to 75+10 points which makes you a very strong candidate for 489. Although it will be a provisional visa but at least you will have a foot in the door.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

yasir555 said:


> Hi aafs88,
> 
> As far as I know if you take the 489 route you get to have 10 points for state sponsorship so that will take you to 75+10 points which makes you a very strong candidate for 489. Although it will be a provisional visa but at least you will have a foot in the door.


Thanks. Yup, with 489 I will have 85 points. Thinking of applying it in a day or so. Something is better than nothing.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

yasir555 said:


> Hi jtsl9,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind motivations. Reading your reply has given me so much of hope. Waiting for 18 months and not seeing your skill showing up on the list must have been terrible for you but it worked for you in the end.
> While submitting your EOI, did you select any specific state or just check 'Any State' option?


My agent selected ANY State but I did read around that certain states would prefer that you specific the state. Do check that out as I am not too sure. 
You have already come this far and it is a shame to just give up, why not just put an EOI and see where it will take you. I know the chances are bleak but you never know what will happen in the coming months


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

yasir555 said:


> Hi aafs88,
> 
> As far as I know if you take the 489 route you get to have 10 points for state sponsorship so that will take you to 75+10 points which makes you a very strong candidate for 489. Although it will be a provisional visa but at least you will have a foot in the door.


Just to update. I do not wish to wait endlessly and have lodged an EOI for a 489 in SA with 75+10=85 points. 

In the meanwhile, if NSW is kind enough and offers me an invite under Stream 2 190, I will lap it up. Else 489 it is!


----------



## XyphDryne (Nov 15, 2016)

jtsl9 said:


> Since you have already gotten all of your documents ready, why not just put in an EOI since it is free. As for the fate of Marketing Specialist, it is very tough cause when I seek a second opinion (Jan 2016) from another MA, he mentioned that many states are not sponsoring this skill set because it is too common and the vacancies can be filled by local.
> ...


Thanks for your input. I would do that, but another problem occured with my assessment. They deducted the time I worked because at university I studied sth. that is not related to my job. So they deducted roughly 2 years of working experience, resulting in only 1.3 years.

Altogether, I only have 50 points. So no EOI. Yes, I could try to acquire 10 more points with the PTE-A, but I am kinda sick of it. 

Question: After 18 months, I will have completed three years of work (according to the vetassess standard). So, then I just have everything assessed again and get +5 points, right?"At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years). 5 points "

Hm, still 55 in that case. Oh well... Maybe I will have the energy for trying again the PTE-A. We´ll see. Anyway, all the best to you. Do it better!


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

XyphDryne said:


> Thanks for your input. I would do that, but another problem occured with my assessment. They deducted the time I worked because at university I studied sth. that is not related to my job. So they deducted roughly 2 years of working experience, resulting in only 1.3 years.
> 
> Altogether, I only have 50 points. So no EOI. Yes, I could try to acquire 10 more points with the PTE-A, but I am kinda sick of it.
> 
> ...


That's a bummer, recently i have been hearing that Vetassess have been deducting non related work experience. During my time, i was fortunate that none was deducted plus my bachelor and master degrees are totally not related to my profession. I had a science degree and now currently working in Marketing. 
Maybe you just need a break from all of these. Just take some time to rethink and just shy away from the whole process. It is very frustrating after attempting several time and not getting the score that you are hoping for.


----------



## Kumar1 (Sep 20, 2017)

*Marketing Specialist qualification and vet assess assessment*

Hi there,
Could you please tell me what qualification do we need to get positive skill assessment as i have bachelor in business.

Thanks


----------



## mans_55 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm also in the same boat, and applied for EOI in SA with 85 points. Have secured my ITA and now have 60 days to file for the visa. Now I'm just thinking whether I should go ahead or not, since 489 visa doesn't allow medical and education benefits for 2 yrs. And we have a 4 yr. old kid. Really confused....pls suggest, what should be my next step....to wait for other states to re-open these skills or go ahead with 489 in SA? Anyone in the situation, pls do post your experience.

Regards
Manu


----------



## Kumar1 (Sep 20, 2017)

mans_55 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm also in the same boat, and applied for EOI in SA with 85 points. Have secured my ITA and now have 60 days to file for the visa. Now I'm just thinking whether I should go ahead or not, since 489 visa doesn't allow medical and education benefits for 2 yrs. And we have a 4 yr. old kid. Really confused....pls suggest, what should be my next step....to wait for other states to re-open these skills or go ahead with 489 in SA? Anyone in the situation, pls do post your experience.
> 
> ...


 hi can you please tell me with what qualification you got vet assess positive.

Thanks


----------



## mans_55 (Aug 27, 2017)

I have a Bachelor's degree in Commerce & post graduate (MBA) in Marketing.


----------



## Kumar1 (Sep 20, 2017)

mans_55 said:


> I have a Bachelor's degree in Commerce & post graduate (MBA) in Marketing.


Ok thanks for very much for replying, i have bachelor in business administration and MBA as well but not any specialisation in Marketing. but i have studied more than 6 subjects.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

mans_55 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm also in the same boat, and applied for EOI in SA with 85 points. Have secured my ITA and now have 60 days to file for the visa. Now I'm just thinking whether I should go ahead or not, since 489 visa doesn't allow medical and education benefits for 2 yrs. And we have a 4 yr. old kid. Really confused....pls suggest, what should be my next step....to wait for other states to re-open these skills or go ahead with 489 in SA? Anyone in the situation, pls do post your experience.
> 
> ...


Manu, I suggest you think very hard about whether or not you want to migrate to Australia. Right now there are very few states that invite this occupation. This year I have only read about 489 invites from SA and NT, and you are very lucky to be invited. 

If the terms of the visa do not suit your needs, maybe you should consider a different approach. For example, you go ahead to SA and when you find a job then you decide if the rest of your family can follow. Or you can decide to apply in another country that offers a visa with better terms. Or you can decide not to migrate at all.

I hope you are able to make the decision that is right for you and your family.


----------



## mans_55 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> Manu, I suggest you think very hard about whether or not you want to migrate to Australia. Right now there are very few states that invite this occupation. This year I have only read about 489 invites from SA and NT, and you are very lucky to be invited.
> 
> If the terms of the visa do not suit your needs, maybe you should consider a different approach. For example, you go ahead to SA and when you find a job then you decide if the rest of your family can follow. Or you can decide to apply in another country that offers a visa with better terms. Or you can decide not to migrate at all.
> 
> I hope you are able to make the decision that is right for you and your family.


Thanks,
Appreciate your advice. I see 2 ways out: 1. go with the gut & 2: carefully evaluate all the pros & cons and then take a decision.

Once again, thanks for simplifying this for me.

Regards


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Kumar1 said:


> Ok thanks for very much for replying, i have bachelor in business administration and MBA as well but not any specialisation in Marketing. but i have studied more than 6 subjects.


Hie Kumar,

I am quite confident you shouldn't have any problem getting positive assessment with your MBA with 6 subjects in Marketing, I am positive its enof... Best of Luck !!!

Do you have any idea if I can get positive assessment from Vetassess for "Marketing Specialist" with a degree in "Economics" or with a degree in "Banking and Finance" (I have done two masters).

I know you are new too but just in case if you have come across any info where you have seen people getting positive assessments with degrees other than pure marketing degrees. If so, kindly share.

Once again Best of Luck!

BR
mushtaq.


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

XyphDryne said:


> Hi Yasir,
> 
> we are in the same boat. I got my positive assessment for Marketing Specialist on July 6th, 5 days after NT removed it from their list. I was on the list before that at least for 1 year (maybe much, much longer of course. I just started dealing with getting a visa). I also have 10 points for my English skills. Did PTE-A. Got at least 79 in three categories (to get 20 points) and 77 in the fourth one. <*SNIP*> *- See Rule2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> 
> ...


XyphDryne,

Good to see you had got positive assessment for Marketing Specialist 
How far you are on your journey as these days Northern Teritory is offering 190 visa ?

If you could please just share what education do you had ? As I understand from another post from you, you had a qualification in Japanese Geography, is that correct ? AND does it mean you had a totally unrelated qualification i.e. in Japanese Geography and you still got positive assessment for Marketing Specialist.

Would you please reply as I have a degree in Economics and Banking & Finance but have experience in Marketing and I want to apply to Vetassess for assessment in Marketing Specialist.

Kindly do share your vetassess submitted qualification so I could plan accordingly.

Best Regards,
mushtaq.


----------



## Kumar1 (Sep 20, 2017)

mushtaq4 said:


> Hie Kumar,
> 
> I am quite confident you shouldn't have any problem getting positive assessment with your MBA with 6 subjects in Marketing, I am positive its enof... Best of Luck !!!
> 
> ...


Hi mushtaq,

Hope you doing well!
And thanks for your valuable feedback on my case,
Re: your degree, Vetassess may ask more than 1 year experience as per their guideline. 
What years of exp you have.

Thanks


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Kumar1 said:


> Hi mushtaq,
> 
> Hope you doing well!
> And thanks for your valuable feedback on my case,
> ...


Dear Kumar,

I have three years of experience working for a bank and currently working for a company providing solution in Electronic Security & Surveillance, Networks Communication, IT Infrastructure solutions and technical support & Maintenance Services to different business sectors across Pakistan. So, basically I have experience with two different organizations i.e. a Bank and an IT company.

I am still searching if my economics or banking & finance degree shall be accepted by Vetassess for Marketing Specialist, (not sure) kindly do share if you come across any info on this front.

Just keep in touch and keep posted your progress.

BR
mushtaq.


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

yasir555 said:


> Hello good people of this forum,
> I recently got a positive VETASSESS on Marketing Specialist and received my IELTS result of overall 8 (R:8, L:8, S:7.5, W:7.5).
> I understand this question must have come up on this forum a million times but I need your expert opinion regarding what should be my next steps. According to what I have read on state websites, only state to offer 190 at this point in time is Tasmania but it requires a job offer letter from a organization operating in their state. Apart from that South Australia is only offering a 489 but it requires either high points or a close relative; I don't have neither!
> I believe various skills come and go on the list; what has been the track record of marketing skills? What do you guys think regarding it ever coming back again? I have been told these list get revised every quarter and there are good chances of it popping up again. Should I wait for it to come back again and then file for an EOI or should I put it in anyway, checking 'Any State' option.
> I see a lot of you guys have gone through this during past years. Your feedback would be highly appreciated.


Hello Yasir555, 

I believe you must be aware that NT is offering 190 these days.

Well, just have a question for you from my side.

Do you know if Vetassess would accept a degree other than marketing for a positive assessment of Marketing Specialist. Actually, I have experience as marketing officer but have a degree in Economics and Banking and Finance and not sure if it would be accepted by Vetassess. Do you have any idea ? or you would have come to know someone got positive assessment with a degree other than marketing for Marketing Specialist.

AND by the way, at what stage you are at for your PR ?

Please do share your thoughts.

Best Regards,
mushtaq.


----------



## Kumar1 (Sep 20, 2017)

mushtaq4 said:


> Dear Kumar,
> 
> I have three years of experience working for a bank and currently working for a company providing solution in Electronic Security & Surveillance, Networks Communication, IT Infrastructure solutions and technical support & Maintenance Services to different business sectors across Pakistan. So, basically I have experience with two different organizations i.e. a Bank and an IT company.
> 
> ...


Yes, Sure Mushtaq, i suggest you to go Vetassess website https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations 
and apply for skill assessment support service, expert from vet assess will clarify you. 

Thanks


----------



## khanhphan (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I intend to apply PR as a Marketing specialist onshore. My profile is:

Age: 33
Experience: 10 years in researching and teaching Marketing at a University
Degree: Bachelor of Business Administration and Master of International Business from The University of Melbourne, Vic, Au. I studied more than 6 subjects of Marketing. And I'm a PhD student with a marketing topic at an Australian Uni with a scholarship.
Ielts: at least 7.5 (can get PTE 79)

My point is 70-75 (exclude state sponsor).

Do I have any hope at skill assessment? And Is there any way for me to get PR with that profile?

Many thanks in advance. All the best.


----------



## yasir555 (Jul 28, 2017)

mushtaq4 said:


> Hello Yasir555,
> 
> I believe you must be aware that NT is offering 190 these days.
> 
> ...


Hi Mushtaq,

Apologies for a delayed reply, I just haven't used this forum for quite sometime now. 

I have no clue what NT is offering! Are they sending state sponsorship for marketing specialists? As far as I know, for marketing specialists skill at the moment South Australia is offering a 489 only to the applicants who have 80+ points and Tasmania is offering 190 for the applicants who have secured a job offer letter from an organization which is operating in Tasmania and the offer is relevant to your skills. 
Moreover, according to my information, to get positive assessment for marketing specialist you either need to have relevant education or you need to have at least 5 years of relevant experience. They have defined the job description for this skill and if you have spend enough time working with that criteria, you will get a positive assessment.
And as for my progress, I have filled in an EOI with any state option checked in and simultaneously I am applying for jobs in Tasmania. An uphill task as no employer even views your resume since you're not in Australia at the time of application. 


P.S. I would like to hear more about NT, if you can share what they're offering?


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

yasir555 said:


> Hi Mushtaq,
> 
> Apologies for a delayed reply, I just haven't used this forum for quite sometime now.
> 
> ...


Dear Yasir,

Yes, I believe right now NT is offering both 190 and 489 for Marketing Specialists. You may please visit NT website and confirm and keep me posted as well at mushtaq4 at yahoo dot com.

Best of Luck !!!

Best Regards,
mushtaq.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

mushtaq4 said:


> Hie Kumar,
> 
> I am quite confident you shouldn't have any problem getting positive assessment with your MBA with 6 subjects in Marketing, I am positive its enof... Best of Luck !!!
> 
> ...


You can get a positive outcome from Vetassess if you can show prove that your current role meets at least 80% of ANZSCO JD for Marketing Specialist. 
I believe the degree will not play a role unless you dont have any work experience in Marketing Specialist because both my Bachelor & Master Degree are Science based and I had about 3 years working experience in Marketing Specialist when I embark on my PR journey. 
What I gathered during my initial research and advised by MA for offshore applicant back in 2013 is 
To claim a positive skill assessment, you have to fulfill either of the criteria 
1. Graduate with degree relevant to skill set and work experience relevant (at least 1 year work experience) to skill set = positive outcome OR 
2. Graduate with degree not relevant to skill set but work experience (at least 3 years work experience) relevant to skill set = positive outcome


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

jtsl9 said:


> You can get a positive outcome from Vetassess if you can show prove that your current role meets at least 80% of ANZSCO JD for Marketing Specialist.
> I believe the degree will not play a role unless you dont have any work experience in Marketing Specialist because both my Bachelor & Master Degree are Science based and I had about 3 years working experience in Marketing Specialist when I embark on my PR journey.
> What I gathered during my initial research and advised by MA for offshore applicant back in 2013 is
> To claim a positive skill assessment, you have to fulfill either of the criteria
> ...


Dear jtsl9,

Thanks a lot for the detailed feed back. 

Wish you best of luck for your future.

Stay Blessed.
mushtaq.


----------



## Nyashamubuku (Nov 4, 2017)

*Same boat*



yasir555 said:


> Hello good people of this forum,
> I recently got a positive VETASSESS on Marketing Specialist and received my IELTS result of overall 8 (R:8, L:8, S:7.5, W:7.5).
> I understand this question must have come up on this forum a million times but I need your expert opinion regarding what should be my next steps. According to what I have read on state websites, only state to offer 190 at this point in time is Tasmania but it requires a job offer letter from a organization operating in their state. Apart from that South Australia is only offering a 489 but it requires either high points or a close relative; I don't have neither!
> I believe various skills come and go on the list; what has been the track record of marketing skills? What do you guys think regarding it ever coming back again? I have been told these list get revised every quarter and there are good chances of it popping up again. Should I wait for it to come back again and then file for an EOI or should I put it in anyway, checking 'Any State' option.
> I see a lot of you guys have gone through this during past years. Your feedback would be highly appreciated.


 You mind us linking up and sharing ideas about how to get to Aussie...I am a Marketing Specialist too..my WhatsApp number is +<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Nithinbabu23 (Oct 3, 2017)

*225113- Marketing Specialist*

Hi
I am a post graduate in International business from Grd school of commerce and International business. I have also done my BCOM from the same college. I am working with a retail shop in India from August-2016. I also have worked with IBM as a customer relationship manager for seven months. My query is, Is it advisable to assess with vetasses for the category – Marketing Specialist-225113. My concern is about the assessment as I have heard that many of the assessment cases have been receiving an adverse outcome. I also don’t have the payslips or bank statement details for the current job.Can anyone give a suggestion? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Nithinbabu23 said:


> Hi
> I am a post graduate in International business from Grd school of commerce and International business. I have also done my BCOM from the same college. I am working with a retail shop in India from August-2016. I also have worked with IBM as a customer relationship manager for seven months. My query is, Is it advisable to assess with vetasses for the category – Marketing Specialist-225113. My concern is about the assessment as I have heard that many of the assessment cases have been receiving an adverse outcome. I also don’t have the payslips or bank statement details for the current job.Can anyone give a suggestion? Thanks in advance.


Hi,

Before going for skills assessment related to your current occupation, you need to check if the tasks which you are doing in your current employment and have done previously is in accordance to the roles and responsibilities of Marketing specialist occupation. 

Please refer the details of tasks for Marketing specialist occupation from this link: 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Apart from the tasks, you also need to have a minimum year of employment for this occupation. Refer the information sourced from VetAssess:

Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO Code 225113)
This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.


In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. If employment is not post-qualification, then five additional years of highly relevant employment are required.

If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field. 

It is also important to share evidence of employment by sharing payslips, bank statement details. 

If you match all the above mentioned criteria, then you can proceed for VetAssess application.


----------



## Nithinbabu23 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Marketing Specialist-225113*

Hi,
Thanks, Sanlal. I also have a certificate diploma in marketing advertising. My prime concern is, I work with our own family business. It's a retail business, and my role is inclined to marketing level. There is no such payslip's, bank statements but I have the tax return filed and will that document's be accepted?.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Nithinbabu23 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks, Sanlal. I also have a certificate diploma in marketing advertising. My prime concern is, I work with our own family business. It's a retail business, and my role is inclined to marketing level. There is no such payslip's, bank statements but I have the tax return filed and will that document's be accepted?.


Hi, 

That means you are self-employed and managing the marketing activities in your family business. In this case, you need to apply as Sole Practitioner / Self-employed provided you meet the minimum years of experience required for this occupations. 

If you refer the VetAssess website, under employment evidence for Sole Practitioner / Self-employed, it states: 

If you are self-employed, you are advised to provide evidence of sole trading such as your business registration details and official statements issued by your (registered) Accountants and/ or Legal teams. The statement from your accountant or solicitor must include the accountant's or solicitor's letterhead, your full name, how long you have been continuously engaged in the business, the nature of the business and the signature of the accountant or solicitor.

As sole trader, you are required to provide as much official and verifiable evidence as possible. This can include evidence of business activity statements, client testimonials, client invoices, bank statements showing regular income, official taxation evidence and your business registration details. Please note that testimonials should indicate as much information regarding your primary tasks and responsibilities in order to assist the skills assessment.

Hope this information is suffice.


----------



## Nithinbabu23 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Marketing Specialist-225113*

Thanks, Sanlal. I checked the website and it states, minimum 4 years experience is sufficient for the self-employment assessment category. Unfortunately, I don't come into that category. Planning to assess with my qualification's and two years work experience.
And, congratulations on your assessment. Good luck.


----------



## maddanrsaawant (Sep 16, 2012)

*489 visa requires relative living in australia*

Hi Sanlal,

Isnt it for 489, you need relative to be citizen or PR holder ?

Regards
Maddan


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

maddanrsaawant said:


> Hi Sanlal,
> 
> Isnt it for 489, you need relative to be citizen or PR holder ?
> 
> ...


Hi Maddan,

Marketing specialist is open only in SA under provisional 489 visa and it has special conditions. You need high points i.e. minimum of 85 points to apply. 

Refer this link for the conditions: 

Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


----------



## dipti_ghanekar (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi everybody..
Pls help me.. regarding success rate for migrating with marketing specialist skill.

My husband has gone through VETASSESS stage with positive report. His points are 70. (10 yrs of experince, high education..)

Now going to fill EOI..

but I dont see any successfully migrated Marketing person..

Has anyone recently done this procedure successfully?
(with ANZSCO code 225113 i.e. Marketing specialist)


Pls let me know.

Thank you..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dipti_ghanekar said:


> Hi everybody..
> Pls help me.. regarding success rate for migrating with marketing specialist skill.
> 
> My husband has gone through VETASSESS stage with positive report. His points are 70. (10 yrs of experince, high education..)
> ...


Did you try checking in immitracker?

Cheers


----------



## dipti_ghanekar (Dec 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you try checking in immitracker?
> 
> Cheers




No.. actually, I didnt know about that..
but thanx.. now I will check "Immitracker"..

Even i dont know how to check the ceiling limit for specific skill in a year.
pls tell me how to do that!!


thank you.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

dipti_ghanekar said:


> Hi everybody..
> Pls help me.. regarding success rate for migrating with marketing specialist skill.
> 
> My husband has gone through VETASSESS stage with positive report. His points are 70. (10 yrs of experince, high education..)
> ...



Hi Dipti,

I have applied for Marketing Specialist occupation and received a visa grant recently. 

For this occupation code, you need minimum 85 points to apply under South Australia. 

Refer my signature for the timelines.


----------



## bagarbilla (Dec 26, 2017)

I want to try for 190 visa in Tasmania.

I have two questions i will be very grateful if any member can help me out.

1. VETASSES ASSESSMENT: (Do i meet the qualification & Job to clear vetasses assessment)
a. I have a Bacherlor's degree in Computer Engineering.
b. I have a Marketing Degree (MBA).
c. I have 7 years relevant experience that meets Marketing Specialist Criteria (225113).
d. I have the requisite score on IELTS (7)

2. Where can i get exact requirement details for Marketing Specialist and any experience letter format so that i can prepare my vetasses application if i am eligible.

Thanks.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have a query related to the assessment of 225113 marketing specialist. 

My profile:

Bachelors of Business Administration in Marketing (2010-2014)
Digital Marketing Executive 1 year and 3 months experience (Sep 14- Nov 15)
Masters in Business (Marketing) 2016-2018 (Australia)
Marketing Officer (Dec 16 - Current) (Australia)

My total experience roughly equates 2.5 years. My question is that on Vetassess website its written for assessment purpose employment must be fulltime with at least 20 hours per week. Thought my employment is 20 hours per week but my contract is casual and I have been working on the same contract. I cannot get a full-time contract as I am a full-time student. 

Secondly, what is date deemed skills? From what I understand is that it is some sort of qualifying period and my 1st job experience will not be counted?

Looking forward to hear


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

bagarbilla said:


> I want to try for 190 visa in Tasmania.
> 
> I have two questions i will be very grateful if any member can help me out.
> 
> ...



You can find the format here under "employment evidence". It is called Statement of Service template. I can't paste the link here due to my account being new.


----------



## mkuram (Feb 20, 2018)

jtsl9 said:


> You can get a positive outcome from Vetassess if you can show prove that your current role meets at least 80% of ANZSCO JD for Marketing Specialist.
> I believe the degree will not play a role unless you dont have any work experience in Marketing Specialist because both my Bachelor & Master Degree are Science based and I had about 3 years working experience in Marketing Specialist when I embark on my PR journey.
> What I gathered during my initial research and advised by MA for offshore applicant back in 2013 is
> To claim a positive skill assessment, you have to fulfill either of the criteria
> ...


hi dear
your post is informative for me would you mind to clear me point 2? 
like I have experience as marketing specialist but the qualification is not highly relevant but have jb experience of 7 years.
now if I apply for ass assessment from VETASSESS and they do positively assess it on the basis of relevant experience (where they deduct 3 years because of non relevant qualification) will I lose the 15 points of relevant qualification?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

mkuram said:


> hi dear
> 
> your post is informative for me would you mind to clear me point 2?
> 
> ...




If you get a positive outcome from VETASSESS but they deduct 3 years, so you will only get to claim 5 points as below are the breakdown for oversea work experience 
3 years & above - 5 points
5 years & above - 10 points 
8 years and above - 15 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkuram (Feb 20, 2018)

jtsl9 said:


> If you get a positive outcome from VETASSESS but they deduct 3 years, so you will only get to claim 5 points as below are the breakdown for oversea work experience
> 3 years & above - 5 points
> 5 years & above - 10 points
> 8 years and above - 15 points
> ...


Thanks for coming back dear
But will I be available to claim qualification marks 15 when they would deduct 3 years from experience?


----------



## mkuram (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks dear for coming back thats great. 
Just one clarification in that case when they would have deducted my 3 years of experience because of non-relevant qualifications would I also lose 15 points of qualifications?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

mkuram said:


> Thanks dear for coming back thats great.
> 
> Just one clarification in that case when they would have deducted my 3 years of experience because of non-relevant qualifications would I also lose 15 points of qualifications?



If VETASSESS deducted 3 years, that means you can only claim points for the remaining years which was assessed positive. 
Hence for example, number of years deemed relevant by VETASSESS is 4 years after the 3 years deduction, then you can only claim 5 points for oversea work experience 

So you are not able to claim the full 10 point although you have 7 years of oversea work experience cause VETASSESS has deem 3 years as not relevant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkuram (Feb 20, 2018)

jtsl9 said:


> mkuram said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dear for coming back thats great.
> ...


Right . And what about the qualification/ education points?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

mkuram said:


> Right . And what about the qualification/ education points?


Unfortunately, I will not be able to comment on that.


----------



## ishfern (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi all,

I've recently completed CIM UK and was wondering which assessing authority to use? Is it VETASSESS or is it another assessing body?

Appreciate your advice on this. 

Ishanka


----------



## maddanrsaawant (Sep 16, 2012)

sanlal said:


> Hi Dipti,
> 
> I have applied for Marketing Specialist occupation and received a visa grant recently.
> 
> ...


@sanlal : how did you crack PTE ? any advise ?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

dipti_ghanekar said:


> Hi everybody..
> Pls help me.. regarding success rate for migrating with marketing specialist skill.
> 
> My husband has gone through VETASSESS stage with positive report. His points are 70. (10 yrs of experince, high education..)
> ...



Hi. I had my invite from NSW last friday! I am 225113 Marketing Specialist. 

Age 25
Education 15
Experience 15
English 20
SS 5
Total 80


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

RhiC said:


> dipti_ghanekar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody..
> ...


Hi is Marketing Specialist in NSW list? 

Can’t find it


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

I believe the high points option is no longer available, in this case, how is it possible to apply for a marketing specialist under 489? (How is this skill open if there's no way to apply anymore?)


----------



## ricky90210 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Marketing Or Engineer*

Hi,

Im a Mechanical Engineer with 6 years experience in marketing.
Should i have skills assessment from Engineer's Australia for Subclass 189 or should i do it from AIM for Marketing Specialist - 225113 subclass 190.

Which of these options would you suggest for a better chance? Current points is 65.


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

ricky90210 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im a Mechanical Engineer with 6 years experience in marketing.
> Should i have skills assessment from Engineer's Australia for Subclass 189 or should i do it from AIM for Marketing Specialist - 225113 subclass 190.
> ...


For Marketing Specialist assesment, VETASSESS is the assesing body.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

*Marketing Specialist - Skill Assessment*

Hi Everyone 

Could any one please suggest me the procedure and checklist to apply for Marketing Specialist?

I have done MBA and Master of Business (Marketing). I have experience of Marketing Officer but all work on ABN not on TAX. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Nav23 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Could any one please suggest me the procedure and checklist to apply for Marketing Specialist?
> 
> ...


Hi Nav
Have you seen rnr of management consultant.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Quin001 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey guys! 

I'm in Perth with a graduate visa expiring end of April 2019. I'm confused and needs advice on 

1 - if Tasmania has Marketing Specialist on their list as the occupation list on their website links to the combined Home Affairs list; which Marketing Specialist is on. 

2 - what are the VETASSESS skills assessment like? What processes do they go through to determine the eligibility of the work. 

Thank you!


----------



## Quin001 (Jul 12, 2018)

Quin001 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm in Perth with a graduate visa expiring end of April 2019. I'm confused and needs advice on
> 
> ...


I have a Bachelors Degree in Public Relations which I am unsure if it is a related degree. I also have about a year of part time Marketing experience. Please advise.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Require urgent help:

Skills to be assessed for Marketing Specialist | ANZSCO 225113

1. Is there a specific format of RnR preparation for Vetassess ?

2. What all documents are required ?

3. Is there a possibility of priority processing ?

4. Can someone help me as to how the experience letter (RnR) needs to be prepared to be assessed by Vetassess ?

5. Can someone please provide me with a draft experience/ RnR letter ?

6. How long does it take for assessment ?

Responses will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Require urgent help:

Skills to be assessed for Marketing Specialist | ANZSCO 225113

1. Is there a specific format of RnR preparation for Vetassess ?

Yes it is available on their website. Here is the link https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...tion/general-occupations/eligibility-criteria

Check under Employment evidence. It's called Statement of Service.

2. What all documents are required ?

This is present on the link that I shared above.

3. Is there a possibility of priority processing ?

Yes it's available. Costs around $650 extra. Total will be around $1600.

4. Can someone help me as to how the experience letter (RnR) needs to be prepared to be assessed by Vetassess ?

I can assist you with that. Feel free to PM me your draft. 

5. Can someone please provide me with a draft experience/ RnR letter ?

You can search the forum but it's difficult to find. I will suggest you to search related jobs on Linkedin and then check how they have used key tasks and job description. Then try to fit that into job description provided by anzsco. 

6. How long does it take for assessment ?

Priority processing will take maximum 10 business days once you are approved for priority processing. The approval takes 2 - 3 business days. Key to get assessment quickly is to only apply when you have ALL the documents required and give MAXIMUM information to assessor so their work becomes easier.


----------



## Thaoph (Sep 30, 2018)

akelasurfgirl said:


> For Marketing Specialist assesment, VETASSESS is the assesing body.


Hi, 

I saw you got invite for 489 with SA. Could you please help share if they only need high point like you or they also need the applicant to be currently working in SA to apply. 

Thanks in advanced. 

Alex


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

*Marketing Specialist - Client Testimonial*

Hi, I just wondering if anyone can help me with the client testimonials for marketing specialist. 

Thanks,
Navneet


----------



## Explorer_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi all,

Did anyone get an invite for Marketing Specialist? haven't heard from anyone since long time on this skill code.

Thanks


----------



## maddanrsaawant (Sep 16, 2012)

takemetoaus said:


> I believe the high points option is no longer available, in this case, how is it possible to apply for a marketing specialist under 489? (How is this skill open if there's no way to apply anymore?)


This was exactly my concern, how others are getting an invite from NSW even if it's not there. 
In fact, getting an invite is itself difficult due to the condition of having offers from the local employer


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

I got in! Sent visa off Mar 2018, granted Oct 2018... 204 days! Been here in NSW since mid Nov and loving it!!


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

I received an invitation from South Australia in September 2018 and was granted a visa in December 2018.


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> I received an invitation from South Australia in September 2018 and was granted a visa in December 2018.


Hi Hazelnutelatte, if you donn't mind me askin. which visa were you granted for the Marketing Specialist job? I have been waiting for an invite since June 2018, mainly 190 in NSW as I was told that I am not eligible for other states (by my agent) so would love to know my options. I have 80 points in total. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > I received an invitation from South Australia in September 2018 and was granted a visa in December 2018.
> ...


I was granted a 489 visa sponsored by South Australia. They accepted applications for Marketing Specialist on the first day that they opened for FY 2018-2019. If you're okay with a 489 visa, try to apply for sponsorship on the day that SA opens because the slots run out fast.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > I received an invitation from South Australia in September 2018 and was granted a visa in December 2018.
> ...


I had mine from NSW, 80 points also. 5 days after submitting EOI. This was Mar 2018, I guess it may have changed now. Good luck


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> I was granted a 489 visa sponsored by South Australia. They accepted applications for Marketing Specialist on the first day that they opened for FY 2018-2019. If you're okay with a 489 visa, try to apply for sponsorship on the day that SA opens because the slots run out fast.


Thanks very much for the prompt response! I see that you are also from the Philippines. I am too, but living in Dubai. How is it going for you? I will explore this with my agent so that they can submit an EOI once SA opens up again, do you know roughly when is the next round? I am hoping to apply with my husband and kids on board as it is taking quite some time with the 190 in NSW but of course still keeping my fingers crossed for that.


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I had mine from NSW, 80 points also. 5 days after submitting EOI. This was Mar 2018, I guess it may have changed now. Good luck


Very lucky you! I only had result of my vetassess and PTE in April of last year and EOI submitted only in June thus it has probably changed since then but I am hoping that this year it will come through. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > I was granted a 489 visa sponsored by South Australia. They accepted applications for Marketing Specialist on the first day that they opened for FY 2018-2019. If you're okay with a 489 visa, try to apply for sponsorship on the day that SA opens because the slots run out fast.
> ...


SA has stopped accepting applications for this FY and have an advise on their website saying they will post when they will resume in July. Just check their website daily starting July 1. Last year they started accepting applications on July 5, which is when I applied. I also wanted to apply for NSW but NSW posted on their website that they wouldn't offer Stream 2 for FY 2018-2019. That was the only way for a Marketing Specialist to be invited by NSW. I don't know if they'll have Stream 2 this year but I noticed NSW starts giving invitations in late August or September, which is too late to wait if you also want to be invited by SA. Maybe your agent can check how the upcoming changes from 489 to 491 visas will affect the invitations for the new FY.


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> SA has stopped accepting applications for this FY and have an advise on their website saying they will post when they will resume in July. Just check their website daily starting July 1. Last year they started accepting applications on July 5, which is when I applied. I also wanted to apply for NSW but NSW posted on their website that they wouldn't offer Stream 2 for FY 2018-2019. That was the only way for a Marketing Specialist to be invited by NSW. I don't know if they'll have Stream 2 this year but I noticed NSW starts giving invitations in late August or September, which is too late to wait if you also want to be invited by SA. Maybe your agent can check how the upcoming changes from 489 to 491 visas will affect the invitations for the new FY.


Thank you for your insights. Did you apply for it yourself? How easy/difficult was it? I was thinking of doing it myself since I have everything that is required but just worried about the lack of proactivity from my agent. Thanks!


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

RhiC said:


> I had mine from NSW, 80 points also. 5 days after submitting EOI. This was Mar 2018, I guess it may have changed now. Good luck


By the way, I was wondering, when you got your invite, was Marketing Specialist even listed of the Skilled Occupations list for 2017-2018? I'm just thinking what my chances are for the new FY.


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

*NSW - Marketing Specialist Invite*

Hi,

I submitted the EOI for Marketing Specialist Job Code today for NSW with 75 + 5 Points under 190. Can someone help me with understanding how are the prospects of getting an invite with these details? Thanks.

Would be great if anyone can share their point of view on the scenario with NSW invite and also, if NSW doesn't send an invite, which states are an option for which I can submit the EOI.

Would really appreciate if someone can help me on this. 

Thanks a lot in advance. 

Cheers.


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

Rajat Bhandari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted the EOI for Marketing Specialist Job Code today for NSW with 75 + 5 Points under 190. Can someone help me with understanding how are the prospects of getting an invite with these details? Thanks.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify - 80 Points claimed after submitting the EOI, 75 + 5 points, hoping if they consider 5 points for State nomination.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Rajat Bhandari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted the EOI for Marketing Specialist Job Code today for NSW with 75 + 5 Points under 190. Can someone help me with understanding how are the prospects of getting an invite with these details? Thanks.
> 
> ...


When the new fiscal year starts check for updates on the NSW site. At the start of the fiscal year they post a list of occupations that they will sponsor for the year. If Marketing Specialist isn't on the list, check if NSW will re-open Stream 2. Previously, this was the only way they would sponsor Marketing Specialists. However last year they posted on their website that Stream 2 wouldn't be available for the year. Maybe they will change their policy this year. 

Last fiscal year the only state the sponsored offshore Marketing Specialist applicants was South Australia. However the quota was reached on the first day that they opened. If you are open to applying for SA you should visit their site as soon as the new fiscal year starts.


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> When the new fiscal year starts check for updates on the NSW site. At the start of the fiscal year they post a list of occupations that they will sponsor for the year. If Marketing Specialist isn't on the list, check if NSW will re-open Stream 2. Previously, this was the only way they would sponsor Marketing Specialists. However last year they posted on their website that Stream 2 wouldn't be available for the year. Maybe they will change their policy this year.
> 
> Last fiscal year the only state the sponsored offshore Marketing Specialist applicants was South Australia. However the quota was reached on the first day that they opened. If you are open to applying for SA you should visit their site as soon as the new fiscal year starts.


Thanks a lot. Will keep a check on every state's website.


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> When the new fiscal year starts check for updates on the NSW site. At the start of the fiscal year they post a list of occupations that they will sponsor for the year. If Marketing Specialist isn't on the list, check if NSW will re-open Stream 2. Previously, this was the only way they would sponsor Marketing Specialists. However last year they posted on their website that Stream 2 wouldn't be available for the year. Maybe they will change their policy this year.
> 
> Last fiscal year the only state the sponsored offshore Marketing Specialist applicants was South Australia. However the quota was reached on the first day that they opened. If you are open to applying for SA you should visit their site as soon as the new fiscal year starts.


Hi,
what is the best link to check for NSW and SA?


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> When the new fiscal year starts check for updates on the NSW site. At the start of the fiscal year they post a list of occupations that they will sponsor for the year. If Marketing Specialist isn't on the list, check if NSW will re-open Stream 2. Previously, this was the only way they would sponsor Marketing Specialists. However last year they posted on their website that Stream 2 wouldn't be available for the year. Maybe they will change their policy this year.
> 
> Last fiscal year the only state the sponsored offshore Marketing Specialist applicants was South Australia. However the quota was reached on the first day that they opened. If you are open to applying for SA you should visit their site as soon as the new fiscal year starts.


Hello, I have now applied for 489 in SA through my agents last 4th July so hopefully the ITA comes through. Question is, once the ITA comes through, how much time do you have to accept, to submit your documents and how long does the visa gets granted. And lastly, how is the job market for marketing specialists in SA (specifically in Adelaide)? Thanks and grateful for your insights.


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

When you say last July you mean July 2018?


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> When the new fiscal year starts check for updates on the NSW site. At the start of the fiscal year they post a list of occupations that they will sponsor for the year. If Marketing Specialist isn't on the list, check if NSW will re-open Stream 2. Previously, this was the only way they would sponsor Marketing Specialists. However last year they posted on their website that Stream 2 wouldn't be available for the year. Maybe they will change their policy this year.
> 
> Last fiscal year the only state the sponsored offshore Marketing Specialist applicants was South Australia. However the quota was reached on the first day that they opened. If you are open to applying for SA you should visit their site as soon as the new fiscal year starts.





takemetoaus said:


> When you say last July you mean July 2018?


Sorry for the confusion, I meant just this year, 4th July 2019. Thanks


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

Are you 100% sure it was submitted?
On July 1st it said on the SA site "Not available for High Points nomination from 01/07/2019"
Then on July 4th it changed to "Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019"
So it looks like it was never opened in 2019


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

takemetoaus said:


> Are you 100% sure it was submitted?
> On July 1st it said on the SA site "Not available for High Points nomination from 01/07/2019"
> Then on July 4th it changed to "Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019"
> So it looks like it was never opened in 2019


Yup, I'm sure because I was forwarded the confirmation email from the SA immigration site by my agent and I also paid the 200AUD fee to submit it. I know on 1st July that was the case but that changed on the 2nd whereby the occupation was included in the supplementary list thus was able to apply.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Marketing Specialist has been included in the occupation list for 489 visas sponsored by Riverina in NSW. I don't know anyone there so can't give inputs about the job market, but it's worth considering since very few areas sponsor our occupation. Here's the link https://rdariverina.org.au/skilled-migration


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > When the new fiscal year starts check for updates on the NSW site. At the start of the fiscal year they post a list of occupations that they will sponsor for the year. If Marketing Specialist isn't on the list, check if NSW will re-open Stream 2. Previously, this was the only way they would sponsor Marketing Specialists. However last year they posted on their website that Stream 2 wouldn't be available for the year. Maybe they will change their policy this year.
> ...


You will have 60 days to lodge your visa application after you receive the invitation to apply from DHA. In my case, I got the e-mail from DHA a few minutes after I got the e-mail from SA saying my application for state sponsorship has been approved. 60 days is standard for all Australian immigrant visas. The timelines for the visa grant depends on several factors like the completeness and quality of the documents that you submitted, the workload of the department at that point in time, whether or not there are holidays such as the 2 or 3 week Christmas break, etc. I haven't moved to SA yet but from what I've heard, it's the same as in other states where competition is relatively plentiful and employers prefer applicants with local experience. The people I know there have gotten jobs within 3 months of arriving. So we have to prepare well for our job hunting.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

takemetoaus said:


> Are you 100% sure it was submitted?
> On July 1st it said on the SA site "Not available for High Points nomination from 01/07/2019"
> Then on July 4th it changed to "Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019"
> So it looks like it was never opened in 2019


Some of the occupations reached their quota within a few hours after SA started accepting applications for this fiscal year. I was helping out a friend and I noticed Marketing Specialist closed after about 4 hours only.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> You will have 60 days to lodge your visa application after you receive the invitation to apply from DHA. In my case, I got the e-mail from DHA a few minutes after I got the e-mail from SA saying my application for state sponsorship has been approved. 60 days is standard for all Australian immigrant visas. The timelines for the visa grant depends on several factors like the completeness and quality of the documents that you submitted, the workload of the department at that point in time, whether or not there are holidays such as the 2 or 3 week Christmas break, etc. I haven't moved to SA yet but from what I've heard, it's the same as in other states where competition is relatively plentiful and employers prefer applicants with local experience. The people I know there have gotten jobs within 3 months of arriving. So we have to prepare well for our job hunting.


Congratulations Hazelnutlatte


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

SG said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > You will have 60 days to lodge your visa application after you receive the invitation to apply from DHA. In my case, I got the e-mail from DHA a few minutes after I got the e-mail from SA saying my application for state sponsorship has been approved. 60 days is standard for all Australian immigrant visas. The timelines for the visa grant depends on several factors like the completeness and quality of the documents that you submitted, the workload of the department at that point in time, whether or not there are holidays such as the 2 or 3 week Christmas break, etc. I haven't moved to SA yet but from what I've heard, it's the same as in other states where competition is relatively plentiful and employers prefer applicants with local experience. The people I know there have gotten jobs within 3 months of arriving. So we have to prepare well for our job hunting.
> ...


Thank you SG 😀


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

*mydearcheskie*



Hazelnutlatte said:


> You will have 60 days to lodge your visa application after you receive the invitation to apply from DHA. In my case, I got the e-mail from DHA a few minutes after I got the e-mail from SA saying my application for state sponsorship has been approved. 60 days is standard for all Australian immigrant visas. The timelines for the visa grant depends on several factors like the completeness and quality of the documents that you submitted, the workload of the department at that point in time, whether or not there are holidays such as the 2 or 3 week Christmas break, etc. I haven't moved to SA yet but from what I've heard, it's the same as in other states where competition is relatively plentiful and employers prefer applicants with local experience. The people I know there have gotten jobs within 3 months of arriving. So we have to prepare well for our job hunting.


Thanks very much for your response. I might try to submit an EOI for Riverina as well, did you submit to Riverina for 489 as well? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for NSW 190, but of course, it is better to have options like you mentioned. Thanks a lot.


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

It looks like the new list of NSW skilled occupations list is out, and our occupation is listed! 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

mydearcheskie said:


> Thanks very much for your response. I might try to submit an EOI for Riverina as well, did you submit to Riverina for 489 as well? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for NSW 190, but of course, it is better to have options like you mentioned. Thanks a lot.


How can you submit a specific EOI for Riverina?


----------



## Florish (Jul 14, 2019)

pratheesh said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am waiting for the state nomination from NSW. I have few doubts as follow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone, Could anyone please guide me for skill select EOI? I have one and half year experience as Marketing Officer but my skill assessment says that one year experience is used for Skill Assessment so I cannot able to claim employment points. My question is when filling the EOI, they asked whether employment is in nomination occupation and points will be provided. What should I select YES/NO? However, my occupation is related but I can't claim points. Thanks


----------



## AlineMG (Dec 22, 2014)

*Whatsapp group + self-employment*

Hi everyone,

Is there a Whatsapp group for Marketing Specialist?

I would also like to ask if someone got positive skill assessment for marketing specialist being self-employed please. VETASSESS website states self-employed evidence documentation and I have it all but I believe this is a generic information for all occupations that VETASSESS assess. My concern is if they "accept" a marketing specialist being self-employed. I have contract with client stating my tasks, which are coherent with the ones informed by VETASSESS in the occupation information sheet.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

takemetoaus said:


> Are you 100% sure it was submitted?
> On July 1st it said on the SA site "Not available for High Points nomination from 01/07/2019"
> Then on July 4th it changed to "Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019"
> So it looks like it was never opened in 2019


Hi there, 

I am new to this forum and I am considering applying for marketing specialist under 190 high points category (estimated 80+5). However, (after reading your comment) I am not sure how this might work. Is there a specific time window within in which i must lodge an EOI under high points category (NSW stream 2)? 

I was under the impression that i could file an eoi once i have my vetassess assessment and ielts score. Please correct me if I am wrong. Then, 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamer05 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am considering applying for marketing specialist under 190 high points category (estimated 80+5). However, (after reading your comment) I am not sure how this might work. Is there a specific time window within in which i must lodge an EOI under high points category (NSW stream 2)?
> 
> ...


So once you have your vetassess assessment and IELTS score , submit your EOI 
Make multiple EOIs, one for 189 and then each additional for every state you are interested in

Some states require that you apply to them directly also in addition to submitting your EOI in Skillselect 

So you have to keep tracking the websites of the states your are interested in getting sponsorship for their terms and conditions 

Cheers


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

NB said:


> So once you have your vetassess assessment and IELTS score , submit your EOI
> Make multiple EOIs, one for 189 and then each additional for every state you are interested in
> 
> Some states require that you apply to them directly also in addition to submitting your EOI in Skillselect
> ...


Thanks for your prompt response! Super helpful  

Just wondering even if Marketing Specialist isn't on the 189 list, can we still file an EOI for it in skill select? 

Also, a lot of people on this forum talk about "Marketing Specialist" not being available on NSW 190 list for this fiscal year. I am not even sure what that means but does that imply NSW won't even consider these EOIs for stream 2? 

Initially, an acquaintance had told me that stream 2 is for candidates whose occupation may or may not be on the 189 or 190 lists for NSW, but NSW still considers their EOIs based on high points (typically over 80). Please let me know if this is correct.

Apologies if my questions sound too uninformed, I am just very new to this. thanks for your patience!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamer05 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response! Super helpful
> 
> Just wondering even if Marketing Specialist isn't on the 189 list, can we still file an EOI for it in skill select?
> 
> ...


If an ANZSCO code is not under 189, you cannot submit an EOI for the same
You can only submit it under 190

No idea how NSW high points or stream 2 works

This is the list for the Anzsco codes which nsw intends to sponsor this FY under the normal channel

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


cheers


----------



## fvito (Oct 11, 2019)

NB said:


> So once you have your vetassess assessment and IELTS score , submit your EOI
> Make multiple EOIs, one for 189 and then each additional for every state you are interested in
> 
> Some states require that you apply to them directly also in addition to submitting your EOI in Skillselect
> ...



Hi NB,

Can you please educate me on why make multiple EOIs instead of choosing 189 and 190 in the same EOI?

In my case, I have submitted just one EOI and chose 189 and 190 QLD. Do I need to apply directly with the QLD state other than submitting EOI?


Many Thanks


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

Rajat Bhandari said:


> Just to clarify - 80 Points claimed after submitting the EOI, 75 + 5 points, hoping if they consider 5 points for State nomination.


Hi Rajat, 

How's it going with your application? Are 80 points considered acceptable by NSW?


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

No Clue. No progress yet. 



dreamer05 said:


> Hi Rajat,
> 
> How's it going with your application? Are 80 points considered acceptable by NSW?


----------



## Eagle786 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello seniors, need ur expert advices…
Qualification: B.A in Arts (2008) equivalent to AQF Diploma as per Vetasses Result. MBA in Marketing (2015) equivalent to Masters Degree as per Vetasses Result.

Experience: 2005 to 2008 - Junior Marketing officer 2009 to 2014 - Senior Marketing officer 2015 to till date - Marketing Specialist RNR is highly relevant to Occupation.

Also got marketing certification and training in 2006,2010 and in 2014.

Organizational Chart Sample ???

How many total years will be count in experience ? Is the experience ll be counted after MBA (relevant degree) or before that?

PLZ any Vetasses approved Marketing specialist can guide me...


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Eagle786 said:


> Hello seniors, need ur expert advices…
> Qualification: B.A in Arts (2008) equivalent to AQF Diploma as per Vetasses Result. MBA in Marketing (2015) equivalent to Masters Degree as per Vetasses Result.
> 
> Experience: 2005 to 2008 - Junior Marketing officer 2009 to 2014 - Senior Marketing officer 2015 to till date - Marketing Specialist RNR is highly relevant to Occupation.
> ...


The experience counts after a highly relevant degree. In your case, after MBA.


----------



## Eagle786 (Nov 6, 2019)

Much appreciated for the prompt response..
need guidance for organizational chart...
should i have to submit two charts..one for company and another one is marketing department??
Any sample would be much helpful


----------



## Eagle786 (Nov 6, 2019)

My Job Responsibilities are highly relevant to Marketing Specialist. My Job Titles are Marketing Manager and then Senior Marketing Manager. Is Marketing Manager title is relevant to Marketing Specialist or it comes under sales title ??


----------



## qltech (6 mo ago)

Hi,

is the updated list out yet?

Thanks,


----------

